# Eos 60d or Eos 7d Help



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well got eos 350d and away to upgrade need good versatile lens at good cost as well something like 18 to 200 or sen Tamaron 18 to 270 , i go to goodwood and like taking car action and kids in sports and portrats real undecided between the both the durability of the 7 seems fanatic and weather proofing , but more cost and do i need the swivel screen, and the 7 uses same cards as mine CF and i have a few SD Extreme 3's , also concerned a new 7 might be round the corner

Looked at grey import from Digital rev or are there any uk sites close to there prices as seem fantastic and full price way to much.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I have both of the bodies you mention, i.e. EOS 60D and 7D - the story of how I had to buy the 7D rather quickly is told elsewhere in this forum.

Whilst I like both, I have to say that the 7D is altogether a much better camera than the 60D in my opinion having used both extensively.

I have a Canon EF-S 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 IS lens which I love. OK, it's a compromise lens, but it's served my very well over the past couple of years. It makes up an excellent outfit for me with the Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6 HX DC HSM; Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 and Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS covering most eventualities, plus I have a Canon EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS in 

Although the EOS 7D shares the CF card format with your 350D whilst the 60D uses SD (I use SDHC), the size of CF cards you probably have for your 350D will probably be too small/too slow for the 7D. I use a 32Gb 60Mb/s, a 16Gb 60Mb/s and 2x 8Gb 60Mb/s CF cards for the 7D, and 2x16Gb/2x 8Gb 30Mb/s SDHC cards for the 60D.

For motorsport, the 7D wins hands down. With the new firmware you get RAW buffering to 25 frames (it'll shoot at 8fps). It's built like a tank and handles like a dream, what more can I say?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> I have both of the bodies you mention, i.e. EOS 60D and 7D - the story of how I had to buy the 7D rather quickly is told elsewhere in this forum.
> 
> Whilst I like both, I have to say that the 7D is altogether a much better camera than the 60D in my opinion having used both extensively.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much that's some amount of kit you have i used to have an eos 10 before digital as was disapointed when first got the 350d , but know is the chance to correct this, what do you think on getting grey import from the likes of Digital Rev as eos 7 d body £800 and what would that lens cost me for a 18 to 200 ? thanks derek


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

If I may, I'd recommend Flash Camera. They are based in Leven, Fife. Their prices are way cheaper than UK dealers, Canon items are sourced in the USA and are fully guaranteed. I have to connection to Flash Camera, but have had excellent service from them - I've bought a Canon Speedlite 430EZ II, Canon EOS 60D body and EOS 7D body. Service has always been excellent with next day delivery.

Compare their prices to Digital Rev (bear in mind you could be hit for import duty/VAT/service charges). Also have a look at Camera Price Buster to get an idea of UK prices elsewhere.

I know lots of people who have used Flash Camera and have never heard any complaints.

Example - EOS 7D body:


Flash Camera - £995
UK cheapest via Price buster - £1036
Digital Rev - £849 + duty/VAT/Service charge @ 25% = £1061
I'm happy buying from Flash Camera but it's up to you.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> If I may, I'd recommend Flash Camera. They are based in Leven, Fife. Their prices are way cheaper than UK dealers, Canon items are sourced in the USA and are fully guaranteed. I have to connection to Flash Camera, but have had excellent service from them - I've bought a Canon Speedlite 430EZ II, Canon EOS 60D body and EOS 7D body. Service has always been excellent with next day delivery.
> 
> Compare their prices to Digital Rev (bear in mind you could be hit for import duty/VAT/service charges). Also have a look at Camera Price Buster to get an idea of UK prices elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Hi thats great very helpful checked with another re digital rev and price was all in but would far rather deal with uk company and would pay more for having uk contact, as for Eos 7 d it's been out for a while any rumors of upgrade, thanks Derek


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW i will look up that company and give them the chance when i decied used to deal with jessop and get price matched don't do it know and was in today and get did not know her stuff and said lot's of reviews on web lol


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Flash Camera is better know as Kerso over on talkphotography, Ian is a top bloke and comes well recommended by all of the members on there. He does a discount for Bank Transfer as well so it is cheaper than the web price you see.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

There have been rumours of an EOS 7D upgrade for a while, but nothing firm - I think a lower price full frame (EOS 6D) is more likely.

Keep an eye on Canon Rumours for the latest gossip.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Scotty Pro said:


> Flash Camera is better know as Kerso over on talkphotography, Ian is a top bloke and comes well recommended by all of the members on there. He does a discount for Bank Transfer as well so it is cheaper than the web price you see.


Likewise Ian is also very highly regarded on various aviation forums I use - I've never heard anything negative about him at all.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Scotty Pro said:


> Flash Camera is better know as Kerso over on talkphotography, Ian is a top bloke and comes well recommended by all of the members on there. He does a discount for Bank Transfer as well so it is cheaper than the web price you see.


Thanks for that as well great help , do they do discounts if members of the site as well ans what's the best place for cards i usually get on amazon or good ebay rated seller


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great guys that's a massive help well appreciated


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Either Amazon or 7dayshop.com (also owned by Amazon). I prefer San Disk CF and SDHC cards, watch out that you get fairly fast cards or they just won't give performance worthy of modern bodies.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> Either Amazon or 7dayshop.com (also owned by Amazon). I prefer San Disk CF and SDHC cards, watch out that you get fairly fast cards or they just won't give performance worthy of modern bodies.


Thanks current CF Sandisk extreme 3's i like the best but was not sure if that was the best, and do you use the same card for video clips as well or have to change cards to get best results , thanks Derek


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't do much video, but use the same cards for both. SanDisk Extreme III or Lexar Professional 1000x.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I have bought a few lenses through kerso and would not hesitate to use him again. Top bloke and top prices!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> I don't do much video, but use the same cards for both. SanDisk Extreme III or Lexar Professional 1000x.


Great and thanks for your time , i'm like a kid in a sweet shop always asking people in the know, all the best Derek


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

You're most welcome, happy to have been of help. We north eastern Loons need to stick together.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

nichol4s said:


> I have bought a few lenses through kerso and would not hesitate to use him again. Top bloke and top prices!


Thanks as well this is one popular guy he must have worked very hard to build his reputation as i have had a look and well impressed and will be giving Ian the chance of my business when i decied


----------



## Bigcheese1664 (Mar 25, 2012)

I get all my memory media from www.memorybits.co.uk.
Fast delivery, always send you a discount code for your next order and top quality products. I always use Kingston class 10 SDHC cards from them and never had any issues.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> You're most welcome, happy to have been of help. We north eastern Loons need to stick together.


Aye your right there , did you see our NE Scotland meet last Sunday in Scotland section had Neil down from Elgin and two from Cullen had a great day with Pat from Maxolen's new gear and CraigQQ to keep an eye on me:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bigcheese1664 said:


> I get all my memory media from www.memorybits.co.uk.
> Fast delivery, always send you a discount code for your next order and top quality products. I always use Kingston class 10 SDHC cards from them and never had any issues.


I forgot to mention i have used them twice for phone cards and yes they were reliable:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks to all in this thread very helpful in deed on to decisions know and save my pennies


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

If you need any other help/got any questions, just drop me a PM - happy to help further.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> If you need any other help/got any questions, just drop me a PM - happy to help further.


Thanks i may take you up on that offer i'm always looking for knowledge even at my age i learn every day


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Totally agree on that :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Instead of a new thread....
Canon 550d (possibly 2nd hand) or 1100d brand new?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd go for the 550D. Whilst a perfectly good camera, the 550D offers more functions/better versatility.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Cool. That's my thinking too


----------

